# Improvised paludarium for vampire crabs



## SushiRice (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know if you guys heard of vampire crabs, but you pretty much keep them the same way as dart frogs. I wanted to give them access to water without an ugly bowl in there so I just dug near the glass until there was a pit deep enough for a puddle of water. That's about all the water they need really. 

This setup was meant for thumbnails, but I could never save enough money to get one. These crabs are hardy, breed well in captivity and aren't picky about space. I am told that 5 would work here, but I'm only going to get 3. 




























I was wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of moss I could use to grow all along that piece of wood right there.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Very cool, Love Vampire Crabs.

I would try and make some underground tunnels. they will live in burrows as well and utilize them.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Java moss would work great as long as the humidity is high enough. That wood looks a bit dry, I would wet it down pretty well and does some java on it. Make sure to mist it often until it takes hold. 

There are also some other mosses available from different sponsors on this site that would work well. I beleive folios sells a moss mix that a lot of people seem to have success with. Looks great once established.


----------



## SushiRice (Jan 3, 2013)

Did a little touching up. Added some more Tillandsia and some green sheet moss. I checked a couple of pet stores and couldn't find any java. I guess I'll have to order some online when I get the chance.










Can't wait for those crabs! The only problem I have now is that every time I get a plant that has any sort of red, pink or any bright coloring to it. It always turns green... 1 CLF 6500k bulb turned on at 9am and turned off at 9pm every day. What do you guys think?

EDIT: Oh great, I just figured out that sheet moss doesn't come back to life, but I read somewhere online that they did... Misinformation I guess. Ugh... I guess I'll just wait for them to die off and turn brown then replace them with orchid moss.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

That Sanseveria will likely rot with that much moisture. I also recommend getting that brom out of the substrate and mounted a little higher, but not too high. I would just remove the inflorescence, as it appears to be on it's way out anyway.

What is the wattage of your cfl? I imagine a single 27w in a dome lamp would be sufficient for your tank.

Sheet moss does grow if the conditions are right. 

When do you expect to get your crabs?


----------



## SushiRice (Jan 3, 2013)

The Sanseveria is good where it is. I got it for a discount price at Petco because it was dying. It's been 5 months and it is well rooted and growing ! I know it's hard to tell in the pictures, but the soil is actually leveled. Low in the front and the soil rises in the back like a little slope. I don't know where else to put that brom. If I move it any higher the spike will touch the top. 

As for moss I think I'll just buy some java online. I will be able to get the crabs maybe around next month or so. I have to save up, the new plants and moss I got cost me a doozy!


----------



## redtxn (Apr 30, 2013)

nice looking setup. 

a couple of questions....
do you have the water circulating, like with a small pump?
Is the tank a 12x12x18, can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Maybe you didn't understand what epiphytes said. Remove the inflorescence, as in the "spike" that your saying is gonna hit the top. It's going to fall off shortly regardless. That brom should be put higher.


----------



## SushiRice (Jan 3, 2013)

redtxn said:


> nice looking setup.
> 
> a couple of questions....
> do you have the water circulating, like with a small pump?
> Is the tank a 12x12x18, can't tell from the pictures.


No, it's just standing water for now, but I'd like to install a pump in there once I figure out how and yes it's a 12x12x18.



Trey said:


> Maybe you didn't understand what epiphytes said. Remove the inflorescence, as in the "spike" that your saying is gonna hit the top. It's going to fall off shortly regardless. That brom should be put higher.


Oh when he said inflorescence I thought he meant the light. How should I mount it?


----------



## SushiRice (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I cut the spike and pulled out the brom, but it's just too big.. There isn't much else I can "mount" it so I just pulled it out of the soil a bit and let it sit there. I am actually thinking of removing the brom and replacing it with a lot more smaller plants like minuature orchids or moss fern. Since I'll be keeping crabs anyways I won't need the brom.


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Well you could mount it to the piece of wood, or to the background on the left.


----------

